# Do iOS Apps Crash More Than Android Apps? A Data Dive



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Ever wonder why certain mobile apps you use crash so much?
> 
> It turns out there are many possible reasons. And it can vary particularly depending on whether you are using an Apple iOS device such as an iPhone or iPad, or an Android device.


Here


----------

